# Komisches Geräusch DVO Diamond Gabel



## JensoMaroni (6. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe eine DVO Diamond an meinem Ripmo AF und seit der letzten Ausfahrt macht diese beim Ein und Ausfedern sehr komische Geräusche.
In dem verlinkten Video kann man dieses Geräusch hören.




Das Bike und die Gabel haben so 400 km. Ich habe an der Gabel vor kurzem neues Öl eingefüllt weil wie ich im Netz gelesen habe öfters wohl zu wenig von Werk aus darin ist.( Was bei mir auch der Fall war.)
Dabei habe ich mich genau an die Anleitung von DVO gehalten. 7,5wt Gabelöl und 35ml in die Dämpfer sowie 25ml in die Luftseite.

Hat jemand vll. eine Idee was das sein könnte?
Es kommt definitiv aus der Gabel.


----------



## Xayok (13. Juli 2020)

Das sieht aber so aus, als würden die Geräusche von der Bremse kommen? Hat die Gabel Buchsenspiel? Hast du nachdem du sie auseinander hattest, die Bodenmuttern wieder asureichend festgezogen?
Sieht auf dem Video nicht wie ein Problem der gabel, osndern Laufrädern oder Bremse aus?

Wenn es das nicht ist, mal zum Händler? Die Gabel kannst du gegebenenfalls zu @CosmicSports einschicken lassen.

Grüße
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensoMaroni (13. Juli 2020)

Also die Geräusche kommen nicht von der Bremse. Bei ausgebautem Rad sind diese immer noch da.
Muttern sind auch fest.
Ich schreibe heute mal ne Mail an Comic Sports 
Merci


----------



## MrDobson84 (26. Oktober 2021)

Und was kam bei raus? 
Ich hab das auch bei meinen Dvo aber nur beim Springen das es extrem laut knallt


----------



## JensoMaroni (28. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

ich hab die Gabel eingeschickt und es wurde das Casting getauscht


----------



## MrDobson84 (28. Oktober 2021)

Also vermutlich defekte Buchsen..


----------



## JensoMaroni (28. Oktober 2021)

ja würde ich auch tippen.


----------

